# Revell Finnjet



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

here are some photos of my model of Finnjet. I am doing here as from 1977 to 1981. She will hope fully be R\C.

John


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all
finally got here on the water for her first sea trial . She is a fair weather boat. The mixer on the 2 ESC help as she can spin on the spot. There a bit more to do on the model to finish her off.

John


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Your model seems to be coming along nicely John. (Applause)
Thank you for updating us and remember to show us the finished project. (Thumb)


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice model John! Its good to see what can be done with that particular kit! Mine, sadly did not end up looking quite so good!

Kind regards.
Craig


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all.
Thank you for the nice words.
I will put up some finished photo . The next job on her is to get my friend to make the big FINNJET logo on the side of the hull. I hope to do another version of her. I want to do the 2004 version after her big and last refit.

John


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

great stuff, john.
how long is she.
neil.


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

She is 1:400 making her 52 cms long and 6.3cms wide

John


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

cheers john. a tight squeeze below decks then.
i admire you guys that can do this sort of wizardry with rc in such small scale models. thanks.
neil


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Neil
It was not so much of a tight squeeze more of a big crash diet . Her total electrics including motors and battery came in at about 110grams . This was the hardest part keeping the weight down.

John


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all
well Finnjet was a nightmare to sail top heavy. So she sat on a shelf collecting dust. Christmass just been I got her down a tried a few ideas and now she is stabel . Just a few bit to finish her off and reduce her new keel weight by a few grams to get her to sail on her water line.

John


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

John, So to get the weight down did you add a rod with a sliding weight to lower the CG, as that is what it looks like in the tub.


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi there.
Finnjet jet had 2 problems.
1. her hull has a to small volume below the water to support her weight ,so she sits low in the water.
2 she is top heavy.
To fix this. There is a foam block below her to give lift and then there is a keel with a weight on it to give stabilty.
the foam and keel are one item .The keel has a square brass bar that go throught the foam and go in to a slightly bigger brass bar in the hull. This means the whole lot can be removed for when she is on dissplay. The photo of her in the bath was her doing test to see if the idea would work.

John


----------



## Malcolm S (Aug 20, 2008)

I have some pictures (inside and out)of this magnificent vessel from when I worked on her while waiting to be sold in the Bahamas if any one is interested I can forward some on.
Malcolm


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Malcolm
It would be nice to see the photos you have.
There are X2 web sites devoted to Finnjet. If you were to post there as well then most of the Finnjet fans could see them. Looking foward to see the photos of this great ship.

Finnjetweb
http://www.finnjetweb.de/en/

Finnjet Histrolical socity
Finnjet.fi

John


----------



## antias (May 14, 2011)

Very good. (Applause) the kit rest still in the shelf. Only the hull is glued together.

Matthias


----------

